# Reasons why I should resist :0)



## Nickyglow (Aug 26, 2009)

Okay I seem to be going through a maternal phase and so want to look after as many animals as possible. I have two hooli...umm I mean cats but I have been eyeing up some hamsters 

I really must resist so need some help with this resisting bit please


----------



## jaxx (Aug 10, 2009)

I'm struggling to resist myself, I know how you feel! lol


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

Get hamsters


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Nickyglow said:


> Okay I seem to be going through a maternal phase and so want to look after as many animals as possible. I have two hooli...umm I mean cats but I have been eyeing up some hamsters
> 
> I really must resist so need some help with this resisting bit please


Okay here are reasons to resist.






















































Do you _really _want one of these extremely ugly animals?


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

Oh my Jazzy lovely piccy's especially the 3rd one :001_tt1: xx


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

I love the fact Jazzys computer in the background has the petforums on it! lol

Omg... i want a hamster now.. or some mice.... or some rats...

Or ALL the above!!  x


----------



## Nickyglow (Aug 26, 2009)

aaawwwww how cute are they I want, I want


----------



## BattleKat (Oct 26, 2009)

I have the same urges! In the space of a few months I've accumulated 4 chickens, 3 mice, 2 gerbils, 2 rabbits and soon to have 3 or 4 cavies!
It's a slippery slope!


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Midnight said:


> Oh my Jazzy lovely piccy's especially the 3rd one :001_tt1: xx


Yes she was on full alert there cos my son had just come downstairs and was making noise in the kitchen.:laugh:


----------



## big_bear (Oct 5, 2009)

oh those pics r great very cute very adorable very sweet very awwwwww lol


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

Thanks.


----------

